# Dual Exhaust Sentra



## SilverSentra99 (Oct 23, 2002)

How would it look im planning to mount a oem spoiler, paint my reflector. I have a friend whos dad owns a custom exhaust shop, im thinking make custom Y pipe to replace the muffler and do a stright through pipe to the bumper with a silencer or something. I like the decent sounding exhaust but im thinking about cutting a new hole in the bumper on the left like the one on the right and having some nice chrome tips come out. let me know what you think. It would just bolt up to the stock exhaust pipe.


----------



## 97sentragxe (Jun 20, 2002)

Dual exhaust tips on a Sentra would be a little too much, in my opinion.


----------



## go4broke44 (Jan 14, 2003)

dual exhaust on a 4 cylinder = rice 
dont fall victim to the trend

there is no point in having a dual exhaust off a 4 cylinder. the engine does not create nearly enough backpressure for a dual system, making it a waste. if you can get a good deal, go with 2" all the way back, headers to muffler. that would be your best bet with the GA16DE. the sound and performance will be much better than any dual exhaust system on a sentra


----------



## 96sentra (Apr 9, 2003)

i say go for it silversentra. i wanna see what it looks like.


----------



## TheVodKA (Sep 19, 2002)

Performance>looks. If you wanna do a show car (like Mospeed IIRC,) then go for it, but if you're gonna do any sort of real driving/performance application in it, fuggedabout it. Engine doesn't produce enough cfm to warrant a dual exhaust.


----------



## crazy4myb14 (Jan 20, 2003)

i think it's rice.

Ben


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

yes, try it if its your thing, I dont think it would be too horrible... rather then cutting open your bumper tho, you can just buy a 95-97 sentra bumper, they have two openings


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

something like this perhaps?dual exhausts look good for showcars but for performance... especially with a 1.6 

I like James (Dryboy) idea..


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

....is that what you mean by dual exhaust? just having 2 tips come out the muffler? or the 'dual' exhaust with 2 pipes running from a split connector?


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

split connectors, he wants 2 diff. mufflers, one on the left one on the right.


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

I like dual exhausts. For people who know about the thermodynamics of an I-4 they'll think its stupid. For anyone else who knows about cars two exhausts are cool. 
Yes in our cars they are totally innefective and are actually worse than a single exhaust, but its a good look. Just don't over do it like those honda accord coups with two huge exhaust cans. Two subtle exhausts like 2 inches each has a nice, gentle power, look to it.

Seth


----------



## Centurion (Sep 5, 2002)

I love the idea, rice or not. I have a Y-pipe dual exhaust on my truck and it looks and sounds awesome. The muff guy that made it said he could do my Sentra if I wanted.


----------



## Neil (Aug 13, 2002)

might be cool looking, can't tell cuz i havent seen it on our car. People call rice way too fast here.


----------



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)

Someone on here has done that before. I just cant remember his name right now.

EDIT: His name is JT200SX-N-FX. But none of his pics are showing up.


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

Neil, yes they do.


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

heres a quick chop with my 98 rear...


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

sorry bout the image quality, wanted to save space on the server... heres the 95-97 w. em.


----------



## holy200sx (Jan 8, 2003)

actually.. if you were somehow to make 2-1 headers, 2 sets, you could make a dual exhaust that would be fully functional.. but only like.. hell 1 inch. lol..


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

My friend has done it with his 95' Lancer... went with mild sized tips... (they look totally sport-stock... good finish) and complete dual muffler assemblies and shaved and molded bumpers... looks great and sounds awesomely loud...

was thinking about it once... but didn't have enough space on the left for a full muffler... don't want a straight through there...

If you're going to do it... get muffler tips that are around 2in or so... dual coffee cans would look rice... dual sports tips would look better.  (that's from experience)


----------



## 96sentra (Apr 9, 2003)

ive heard though that it will decrease performance.


----------



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)

I agree with Seth and niky about the tips. I think it would look better with two smaller tips as to two larger ones.


----------



## TheVodKA (Sep 19, 2002)

Example of dual exhaust setup from forum member mospeed1:


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

if you get dual exhuast....
finish it off with two glasspacks.... for a nice sound.. plus they aren't huge ass coffee can mufflers


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

as long as you don't go overboard with the tips... yup... you shouldn't see much of a dip in performance...

this is bottom-end performance, mind you... any widening of exhaust (up to a point, past which top hp remains constant) will give you a better top end at the expense of low-end... just remains to be seen how much low-end you will lose.


----------



## SilverSentra99 (Oct 23, 2002)

Ok, I was thinking of sport tips 1 1/2 - 2 inch. not coffee cans, and i wanted to use a muffler that had the tips coming out the sides. then running around the spare and through the holes under the bumper. i think that should take care of the low end right? 

And besides if a Cavilier and Sunfier can have them we can too. a difference of waht 30 horses or so , with mods we should see a improvement too. 

Now what brand glasspacks are good , cherry bomb, or what. 
Thanks for the feedback peeps


----------



## OddyseusDSM (Mar 19, 2003)

the mr2's have 'em. they look good, i hate the look of dual fart cans tho. and thats on ANY car, doesnt matter if they work or not.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

here's mospeed's old car. He had dual exhaust (I believe non-functional)


----------

